# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  các bạn dịch giúp mình đoạn tiếng anh nhé!

## khamnamkhoa

chào các bạn. mình có đoạn tiếng anh chuyên ngành này, mình dịch được nhưng nghĩa lủng củng. thành ra chả hiểu rõ. nếu ai rành tiếng anh dịch giúp mình với nhé:

the bridge forwarding the lowest-cost bpdu onto segment is the designated bridge for that segment. 
and the port attached to segment, designated port, is placed in forwarding state.

rồi các bạn giải thích thêm về chỗ này giúp mình với.ở đây bridge là cái gì, theo mình hiểu đó là cái port của switch có đúng không? chỗ này mình lơ mơ quá. cảm ơn nhìu nhìu1

----------


## thienanphuoc01

bridge là cầu nối thiết bị đó.ý nó định nghĩa cầu nối đó.
*cầu nối (bridge )*
là một thiết bị có xử lý dùng để nối hai mạng giống nhau hoặc khác nhau nó có thể được dùng với các mạng có giao thức khác nhau. cầu nối hoạt động trên tầng liên kết dữ liệu nên không như bộ tiếp sức phải phát lại tất cả những gì nó nhận được thì cầu nối đọc được các gói tin của tầng liên kết dữ liệu trong mô hình osi và xử lý chúng trước khi quyết định có truyền đi hay không.
khi nhận được các gói tin bridge chọn lọc và chỉ truyền đi những gói mà nó thấy cần thiết. điều này làm cho bridge trở nên có ích khi nối một vài mạng với nhau và cho phép nó hoạt động một cách mềm dẻo.

để thực hiện được điều này trong bridge ở mỗi đầu kết nối có một bảng các địa chỉ các trạm được kết nối vào phía đó, khi hoạt động cầu nối xem xét mỗi gói tin nó nhận được bằng cách đọc địa chỉ của nơi gửi và nhận và dựa trên địa chỉ phía nhận được gói tin nó quyết định gửi gói tin hay không gửi và bổ sung bảng địa chỉ.khi đọc địa chỉ nơi gửi bridge kiểm tra xem trong bảng địa chỉ của phần mạng nhận được gói tin có địa chỉ đó hay không, nếu có thì bridge sẽ cho rằng đó là gói tin nội bộ thuộc phần mạng mà gói tin đến nên không gửi gói tin đó đi, nếu ngược lại thì bridge mới huyển gói tin dó đi sang phía bên kia.
ở đây chúng ta thấy một trạm không cần thiết chuyển thông tin trên toàn mạng mà chỉ trên phần mạng có trạm nhận mà thôi.







- qua trình xử lý mỗi gói tin được gọi là quá trình lọc trong đó tốc độ lọc thể hiện trực tiếp khả năng hoạt động của bridge.
- tốc độ chuyển vận được thể hiện số gói tin/ giây trong đó thể hiện khả năng của bridge chuyển các gói tin từ mạng này sang mạng khá.
hiện nay có hai loại bridge đang được sử dụng là bridge vận chuyển và bridge biên dịch. bridge vận chuyển dùng để nối hai mạng cục bộ cùng sử dụng một giao thức truyền thông của tầng liên kết dữ liệu, tuy nhiên mỗi mạng có thể sử dụng loại dây nối khác nhau. bridge vận chuyển không có khả năng thay đổi cấu trúc các gói tin mà nó nhận được mà chỉ quan tâm tới việc xem xét và chuyển vận gói tin đó đi.
bridge biên dịch dùng để nối hai mạng cục bộ có giao thức khác nhau nó có khả năng chuyển một gói tin thuộc mạng này sang gói tin thuộc mạng kia trước khi chuyển qua.

----------


## gialinhacbd

*cảm ơn bạn nhé*

cảm ơn bạn đã trả lời. chúc bạn vui



> bridge là cầu nối thiết bị đó.ý nó định nghĩa cầu nối đó.
> *cầu nối (bridge )*
> là một thiết bị có xử lý dùng để nối hai mạng giống nhau hoặc khác nhau nó có thể được dùng với các mạng có giao thức khác nhau. cầu nối hoạt động trên tầng liên kết dữ liệu nên không như bộ tiếp sức phải phát lại tất cả những gì nó nhận được thì cầu nối đọc được các gói tin của tầng liên kết dữ liệu trong mô hình osi và xử lý chúng trước khi quyết định có truyền đi hay không.
> khi nhận được các gói tin bridge chọn lọc và chỉ truyền đi những gói mà nó thấy cần thiết. điều này làm cho bridge trở nên có ích khi nối một vài mạng với nhau và cho phép nó hoạt động một cách mềm dẻo.
> 
> để thực hiện được điều này trong bridge ở mỗi đầu kết nối có một bảng các địa chỉ các trạm được kết nối vào phía đó, khi hoạt động cầu nối xem xét mỗi gói tin nó nhận được bằng cách đọc địa chỉ của nơi gửi và nhận và dựa trên địa chỉ phía nhận được gói tin nó quyết định gửi gói tin hay không gửi và bổ sung bảng địa chỉ.khi đọc địa chỉ nơi gửi bridge kiểm tra xem trong bảng địa chỉ của phần mạng nhận được gói tin có địa chỉ đó hay không, nếu có thì bridge sẽ cho rằng đó là gói tin nội bộ thuộc phần mạng mà gói tin đến nên không gửi gói tin đó đi, nếu ngược lại thì bridge mới huyển gói tin dó đi sang phía bên kia.
> ở đây chúng ta thấy một trạm không cần thiết chuyển thông tin trên toàn mạng mà chỉ trên phần mạng có trạm nhận mà thôi.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## huubacdo

the bridge forwarding the lowest-cost bpdu onto segment is the designated bridge for that segment. and the port attached to segment, designated port, is placed in forwarding state. theo minh thì mình dịch là 
*cầu chuyển tiếp bpdu chi phí thấp nhất vào phân khúc là cầu nối cho các phân đoạn đó.*
*và các cảng thuộc phân khúc, cảng được chỉ định, được đặt trong trạng thái chuyển tiếp*.
từ *bridge* có nghĩa là cầu nối .đó chỉ là ý kiến rieng mình thôi nhá bạn có thể tham khảo thêm của mọi người

----------


## yeubongda1102

> the bridge forwarding the lowest-cost bpdu onto segment is the designated bridge for that segment. and the port attached to segment, designated port, is placed in forwarding state. theo minh thì mình dịch là 
> *cầu chuyển tiếp bpdu chi phí thấp nhất vào phân khúc là cầu nối cho các phân đoạn đó.*
> *và các cảng thuộc phân khúc, cảng được chỉ định, được đặt trong trạng thái chuyển tiếp*.
> từ *bridge* có nghĩa là cầu nối .đó chỉ là ý kiến rieng mình thôi nhá bạn có thể tham khảo thêm của mọi người


hi..hi bác hùng "phụ thuộc" vào google translate quá nhiều rồi nhé..hi..hi...

----------

